# Gaming : Grand Theft Auto Or Saints Row?



## Ronnie012 (May 9, 2017)

For the record both are open world game franchises.

I have played most of the series of both the games (GTA 3, VC, SA, IV) & SR 2, 3, 4.

I found Saints Row as a series better.


----------



## billubakra (May 31, 2017)

Welcome to Los Santos.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 5, 2017)

_"I’ll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda."
_
Can any of your Saints Row game beat that? lol.
I think GTA San Andreas is the best open-world game ever, taking the year into consideration in which it came.


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 14, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I think GTA San Andreas is the best open-world game ever, taking the year into consideration in which it came.


^^ Second that


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 23, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> _"I’ll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda."
> _
> Can any of your Saints Row game beat that? lol.
> I think GTA San Andreas is the best open-world game ever, taking the year into consideration in which it came.








One of the epic moments of Saints Row IV. Future Shaundi meeting her past self. I would like to see any GTA beat that lol


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2017)

For me:  VC > IV > SA > SR3 > GTA V > GTA 3
Can't comment on the series as I've played only one.


----------

